# IBS with a slightly elevated fecal fat? HELP?!



## christineB (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi everyone! I hope this post finds you well. I actually am a dietitian who works at a major University hospital in the US. I struggle with trusting doctors given I have been working in a hospital setting for nearly 3.5 years and I know quite a bit about medical conditions. With that being said... here is my story...

My symptoms started in August of 2014 when I woke out of my sleep in mid-abdominal pain. I went to a general doctor who prescribed me an anti-acid (thinking gastritis, small ulcer, etc). The pain now is mostly situated in the right upper quadrant (where your liver, gallbladder, and head of pancreas are). The anti-acid seemed to help but the pain lingered so I made an appointment with a GI specialist. At that time I also started noticing a change in my bowel habits (went from 1 BM daily to 2, sometimes 3 more watery, liquidy BMs) and also noticed some floating formed bowel movements (indicative of fat malabsorption). I had a fecal fat done which showed 9g of fat per 24 hours (NOT NORMAL) so I have been freaking out about that. I also had my liver function tests done (normal), a basic BMP (normal), iron studies (normal), lipase/amylase (normal), celiac testing (normal), Vitamin D/B12 (normal), CRP (normal). Given that my pain is in the right upper quadrant with a high fecal fat, I am convinced it is my pancreas. (with also a component of IBS). On that note, I was also tested for a fecal elastase which was >500 (normal) and had a RUQ ultrasound and MRCP (both normal). My doctor told me it was IBS and sent me on my way.

I just feel as though I am lost and no one is taking my symptoms seriously. Do any of you also have a slightly elevated fecal fat with upper abdominal pain??

Any insight would be AWESOME! Ignorance would be bliss









Christine


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have only seen one doctor, see another. See as many as you have to until you are satisfied with the level of attention and treatment that you are getting.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

If your symptoms started suddenly it could be a parasite. And being a dietitian, why not giving low fodmaps and/or the specific carbohydrate diet a try?


----------



## christineB (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone for the comments and advice! I forgot to mention I did try fodmaps and it seemed to help the volume of my stool but didn't seem to help my symptoms much. I also tried to go gluten free (which lasted all of 2 days because it sucked). I just can't accept the fact that I only have ibs with an elevated fecal fat. Clearly my body is not digesting fat properly which scares me.... Honestly the pain I can live with but the thought of malabsorbing and becoming malnourished is terrifying. I am extemely active (running my 3rd half marathon in June, kickboxing, lifting, etc) and if I have to stop doing those things, I'd die.

LDW- a few questions for you. How did you get diagnosed with leaky gut? Most doctors don't think there is such a thing. How were you diagnosed with Bile acid malanaorption? That can also cause high fecal fat. I've thought about asking to get tested for that.

Thanks again everyone for the responses! It's nice to know (as bad as that sounds) that there are people out there who are also suffering with stomach problems undiagnosed!


----------

